# I need a friend to talk me out of going into wool shops



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Why in the world would you want a friend to stop you? A real friend would not only go with you but lend you her credit card.


----------



## lmludo (Aug 16, 2011)

You are just part of the club..."Whoever dies with the most yarn, wins...."


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

Aw, that's a rough job! 
It's going to take some real effort, from the sound of it. How about trying the way the smokers do, to get free from that habit? 
If you're going into every one you see, try skipping every other time. Then try longer between visits..
We don't want you to starve your yarn stash!
Can you set a space budget (for how much yarn you'll keep on hand)? When it goes below a certain level, you get to go into the next shop, if you want. 
Nature abhors a vacuum. When my mom was trying to spend less time on piano practice, she wound up painting canvases. Creativity must have an outlet. It's ok to make yourself earn the indulgence, though, if that helps.


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

Don't look at me - I have run out of places to store my yarn AND PRINTED PATTERNS!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

franogram said:


> Don't look at me - I have run out of places to store my yarn AND PRINTED PATTERNS!!


That's why I have 2 scanners and 3 terrabytes of storage space. (Copyright allows you to make an archive copy for personal use)


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

franogram said:


> Don't look at me - I have run out of places to store my yarn AND PRINTED PATTERNS!!


Ditto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teda (Apr 27, 2011)

I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

Teda said:


> I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.


That doesn't work for me


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

I would be of no help! lol


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

dhdehamer said:


> Teda said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.
> ...


Me either. And now I have a friend who's into spinning so, besides the yarns I can't stop myself from buying, it's fiber for her to spin for me.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I look at it this way. It's cheaper than liquor. It's cheaper than drugs and not illegal. lol It keeps you busy and out of trouble. If you're really feeling guilty about your stash, knit some hats and mittens for the poor, use up your stash productively, and help someone else out while you're at it. This makes good mindless knitting projects while you're watching television.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sometimes i wonder if i have to much yarn. then i repeat to myself....theres never to much yarn,thers never too much yarn. lol


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I look at it this way. It's cheaper than liquor. It's cheaper than drugs and not illegal. lol It keeps you busy and out of trouble. If you're really feeling guilty about your stash, knit some hats and mittens for the poor, use up your stash productively, and help someone else out while you're at it. This makes good mindless knitting projects while you're watching television.


Amen!


----------



## kerrn (Oct 7, 2011)

I would go some where else where that shop isn t. Maybe next town. ha ha.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


No you don't need anyone to talk you out of going to the wool shops. You have plenty of choice for any project you are going to knit. Good on you.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Why in the world would you want a friend to stop you? A real friend would not only go with you but lend you her credit card.


Love your solution to my problem...hmm!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

franogram said:


> Don't look at me - I have run out of places to store my yarn AND PRINTED PATTERNS!!


The rate at which I'm going I'll soon catch up with you.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Teda said:


> I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.


were I that sensible and practical I wouldn't find myself in this situation.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I look at it this way. It's cheaper than liquor. It's cheaper than drugs and not illegal. lol It keeps you busy and out of trouble. If you're really feeling guilty about your stash, knit some hats and mittens for the poor, use up your stash productively, and help someone else out while you're at it. This makes good mindless knitting projects while you're watching television.


I do not feel guilty as I love to knit and reach into my lovely stash all the time.Its just that there is more yarn than time. Wish I could reverse that.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


I have the same problem...as a result I could probably open a wool shop myself now. But I am trying to get things made and to finish projects that I have started. My other addiction is knitting needles....my son can't understand why I need 30 sets of each size, all the same make and length...the other thing I have a weakness for is pretty but different buttons for my projects that have been started and not finished...most of them have about 10 sets of buttons each now!! I'm sure there is help for us somewhere xXx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

All I can say is you've come to the wrong place for help


----------



## Lynn H (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello,

You remind me of my Mum, she cant pass a wool shop. In fact I have half of her stash at my house (as well as my own). Dont fight it. As already said it's not illegal, or immoral it's creative, positive and a loving thing to knit. Carry on regardless

Lynn H


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Can you all imagine the dilemma I faced when I left New Zealand 8years ago to come to USA, I had for many years gathered the most amazing collection of Knitting patterns(yes I had a big cupboard full out in my Garage) and I knew exactly every pattern too lol.
I had also in my collection over the years 3 large cane baskets,I referred to as my Wool baskets,my treasures!!
I had Knitting needles in every size,all the different little gadgets we gather up over the years for our Knitting, and I had to leave it all behind.
I managed to bring my treasured Mohair wool,and 2 pair of my favourite Knitting needles, and 4 Knitting Patterns. I still think of all my fantastic Knitting patterns I left behind,and hope the lady who bought my house(yes she told me she knitted) treasures them all,when I think now I must have had several dollars of patterns I left behind,many had been my Mums from the 40s right up to the present, MEMORIES!!!


----------



## miranda Jeffries (Mar 16, 2011)

And I went to spinning group today, and said before I left home, don't buy any more wool, or tops or more knitting books!!! well i didn't follow my own advice and came home with.... more fleece, new needles and two more knitting books. They will all take place with the rest of my stash, and fleece from my own sheep, from ten years ago, still waiting to be spun up. Just shows that insanity creeps in when your an addicted spinner, and knitter. But just love the craft and know how you feel. Have fun and have found another sister. Welcome.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


Sorry, you're in the wrong place to find someone to keep you from buying any type of yarn!!! LOL!!
JuneK


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

miranda Jeffries said:


> And I went to spinning group today, and said before I left home, don't buy any more wool, or tops or more knitting books!!! well i didn't follow my own advice and came home with.... more fleece, new needles and two more knitting books. They will all take place with the rest of my stash, and fleece from my own sheep, from ten years ago, still waiting to be spun up. Just shows that insanity creeps in when your an addicted spinner, and knitter. But just love the craft and know how you feel. Have fun and have found another sister. Welcome.


I have never done Spinning Miranda,but many ladies in New Zealand do, where I lived in NZ they did have a Spinning Club in the town, I miss my NZ wool,I used to drive out to a cute little country town about 1/2hour from my home and visit the Mohair Warehouse..omg what a treat that was,wool in all colours and types, then almost right next door was a fantastic Organic Pork shop, and they had their own restaurant, we usually would have something very yummy to eat,purchase some of the yummy sausages etc,their smoked hams were scrumptious too lol, Knitting wool and good food what a combination.
Where in Australia are you Miranda, I should be sleeping at 5.30am,I was fast asleep and woke up and that was the end of my sleep, so here I am. 
Happy knitting


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Sorry but I am just as bad. I would be the little devil sitting on your shoulder saying "go on you deserve it" "you will never get it at that price again" Just give in and enjoy life is too short to be worrying about this sort of thing. LOL :evil:


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

NO, no, no, that's just wrong! There's no such thing as too much yarn!


----------



## new west71 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi......I know what you mean. I need the same kind of help. I have enough wool to last me until I am 200 yrs. old. I have started to knit tube socks, cowls, mitts, scarves for Xmas and if I buy one more ball of wool I fear what will happen. I am embarrassed to tell anyone what I have spent on wool. It is an addiction with me. H E L P.
mary ann from new westminster, b.c. canada :|


----------



## turbotina (Mar 18, 2011)

I think we are all the same, I went out this weekend and bought enough wool for at least six different projects, do not know what came over me! But in my defence, I am on my fifth baby blanket this month, and am knitting hats for a charity shop with the oddments (this is what I call justifying my wool purchases)


----------



## Cherrybkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

lmludo said:


> You are just part of the club..."Whoever dies with the most yarn, wins...."


That what I always say.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Lynn H said:


> Hello,
> 
> You remind me of my Mum, she cant pass a wool shop. In fact I have half of her stash at my house (as well as my own). Dont fight it. As already said it's not illegal, or immoral it's creative, positive and a loving thing to knit. Carry on regardless
> 
> Lynn H


Not illegal, immoral or FATTENING.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

You are asking the wrong group for help - we all have the same problem.


----------



## Cherrybkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

dhdehamer said:


> Teda said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.
> ...


That doesn't work for me either. The yarn calls to me.

;-)


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't worry we all do it. I have at least 3 different things going all the time. What better way to spend the day than sitting and knitting something you enjoy, knitting. Maybe hats today, socks. tomorrow, or start a new lovely new crowl or sweater. The sky is the limit. Enjoy each minute of everyday.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry, can't help you. Perhaps you could teach someone how to knit and then give them some of your old wool, to make room for new?


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

I am waiting for a friend of mine to pick up some yarn so I will have room for more.Glad I am not the only one with this addiction-Ha


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

I figure it this way, I'm saving an industry, jobs and animals. No need for wool, no need for sheep, sheep dogs, feed, vets, sheerers, shepards, fence builders, on and on and on. So do your duty, buy more yarn!


----------



## Snowsmoon (Aug 29, 2011)

I soooo understand this one!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


Why the frick would you ask us? We are all in the same boat with you. Geez what a feeding frenzy it would be to take us all to a yarn shop with you. We are more likely to help you choose the yarn and colors for 10 more projects.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Me too!! I can't resist ANY tempation, and my friend is no help, she and I are usually competing as to who is buying the most yarn.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Teda said:


> I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.


Teda you have wonderful control. Are you a real person? smile I am joking. I know there are people out there who have good control but don't know but about one other person myself that is like that.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

And you're worth it, aren't you? lol


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

dhdehamer said:


> Teda said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.
> ...


Doesn't work for me, either. Guess I need help, too. :?


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

You ladies are all too funny! I have the same problem as all of you. I wonder if you put all of the stash of all of us together how many skeins of yarn there would be. I don't even want to think about how many I have in my stash. In fact, I've been thinking about giving a lot of it to a group that knits for charity. Seems that would free up space to add more to the stash, don't you think? LOL


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the world would you want a friend to stop you? A real friend would not only go with you but lend you her credit card.
> ...


And if she's maxed out, call me!


----------



## indianatemple1 (Sep 22, 2011)

You are on the wrong site for that!  We are all addicted to yarn and the stash created by it!!!! 

Have fun knitting!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm no help either, I buy the wool and then decide what to knit it into, sometimes many years later. LOL


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Lead us not into temptation... But YARN SHOPS!? Well, that's another matter.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

You are kidding, right???? Good luck finding that special friend!!!!


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


That is funny. I would be the last to talk you out of it. When you are addicted to yarn, as we all are, then why stop shopping for it. I personally love having a large selection to choose from when I decide that I am going to make something new, especially afghans. 
MarionP


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Love it! Totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


Sorry, I'm no use to you at all. The same affliction has nailed me as well, even the dithering part of it. I'm sure we all can appreciate your dilemma.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Krissyb1 said:


> You ladies are all too funny! I have the same problem as all of you. I wonder if you put all of the stash of all of us together how many skeins of yarn there would be. I don't even want to think about how many I have in my stash. In fact, I've been thinking about giving a lot of it to a group that knits for charity. Seems that would free up space to add more to the stash, don't you think? LOL


We could probably make a trip round the world on our strands of yarn, I don't doubt that at all.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Buy it--something will come to you (someday)!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha !!!!
Well Then... Don't ask ME !!!! LOL


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I would be of no help to you. In fact I think we would both wind up with more yarn. Happy knitting.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The friends you find here in Paradise are the kind who would talk you IN to those wool shops!! Lol.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

cablenut said:


> Aw, that's a rough job!
> It's going to take some real effort, from the sound of it. How about trying the way the smokers do, to get free from that habit?
> If you're going into every one you see, try skipping every other time. Then try longer between visits..
> We don't want you to starve your yarn stash!
> ...


I love your avatar. Could you post it so we can see it closer. Therese


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

You just need another hobby. Why don't you try weaving too? It uses yarn at a faster rate.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd love to help you but I share the same addiction!!!!! My stash box requires a room of it's own and my stack of knitting patterns tend to growl at non-knitters!!!!


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

NEVER!!!! go shopping alone. "Friends don't let friends go into wool shops" You need counseling on addiction to wool. It is a very serious disablity, that can be controlled with Wine, or Chocolate. This is serious get help. Join a group (preferably drinkers) And Never go shopping without a friend, at least the friend can keep you purchases to a minimum, because you have to buy lunch and pay for the wine. hahahahhaahahaha


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


Haha! You are asking the wrong people for help!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

That would require will power which I have none!! I have to shove my hands deep into my pockets and run in the opposite direction of a yarn store..not a pretty picture!!!
It's worse now that I have a new grandson arriving in about 4 weeks.... I have actually refused to go near a yarn store until some of my stash is used up...I am running out of room in my spare bedroom...I have actually made a small dent in it this past week so "if" I continue making these items I might be allowed to go into a yarn store soon!!! I can dream can't I!! The struggles and temptations of a knitter/crocheter!!!
SIGH!!!!!!!


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

So many assorted correct answers to this problem!

I understand this delimma ...perfectly!!... I have one room, my daughter's former bedroom, that is so full of sewing machines, knitting machines, yarn, and fabric, that it is difficult to walk in. The grandaughters and I, are able to do it with only a little strain, however, because we have a 'mission' ha ha ... I didn't say we have a place to put our feet when we sit down to a machine, but we CAN still get in.

There is a way to reduce our temptations...I only use cash, and I take only a small amount into the store with me, when I am going to look at yarn or fabric. 

This plan works pretty well, though not flawlessly. BUT, there is another story when I am at the wool shows...I shouldn't talk about those times, when I am prone to slip...

lol...


----------



## CarolL (Apr 6, 2011)

Really a true friend, indeed.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Right now I'm trying to bust my stash, not entirely successfully, by making holiday gifts and charity items. In this new house I only have one cabinet for yarn and I have determined not to exceed it. Maybe something like that would work for you. But temptation is hard to resist! Good luck


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

If I lived near you, I would not only go with you, I would come and pick you up and take you and shop with you. I have taken up knitting and crochet again and have caught the yarn bug also. Just look at it this way, you have that yarn because there will be some days you can't go and you can peruse your stash!!! Problem solved. HAPPY KNITTING!!!


----------



## dmnellis52 (Jan 20, 2011)

You are just part of the club..."Whoever dies with the most yarn, wins...."

LOL oh is THAT how it works????


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm the same, went out shopping for curtains this morning and came back with more yarn. Had to hide it from hubby. The only time I don't buy any is when he is shopping with me and I feel guilty leaving him standing outside the shop. I even went looking for wool shops whilst on holiday in New York (fortunately I didn't find any or my luggage allowance would have been well over the limit.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

franogram said:


> Don't look at me - I have run out of places to store my yarn AND PRINTED PATTERNS!!


Me too! I've thought of renting a storage unit but would rather spend that money on more yarn that I really don't need. But then aren't need and want two totally different things?


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Lotsa luck with that addiction. Yesterday I found yarn MARKED DOWN TO HALF PRICE!! Came home with half the store. Of course, I don't have the patterns with me when I run into something like that, so I have to buy "enough" to be sure I can finish whatever project I dream up for myself. Officially running out of drawer space, and I only re-took up knitting about 8 months ago!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


I wouldn't be the friend to talk you out of going to wool shops. I'd be going right in there with you, buying just as much yarn as you, and oohing and aaaahing over the splendid yarns, touching them and making you touch them. I'm afraid you'll have to count me out. ;-)

But seriously: I keep telling myself I've got plenty of yarn. And then I'll go out of town, and of course I have to visit the local yarn store. And I buy stuff. I feel like I'm adding to the local economy.

I think the only kind of friend you can find to keep you out of wool shops is one who doesn't knit or crochet. She'd be bored to tears about going into such a shop.

Good luck! But please know that you suffer from a yarn illness that we all possess.

Hazel


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

I posted this some time back but I think it bears repeating... I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.


----------



## c2cAROL (Jul 31, 2011)

At least you know how to knit, I am just learning, and already have to much yarn, cause "I'm a gonna", make that pattern some day,ha!I started with a small bag sitting by the sofa, well, now it has moved into a large tote,w/ lid.
Wish I could come visit your yarn shop, oh, wait, did I just say that.Re-thinking................ yes, I wanna visit.


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

A TRUE friend would go WITH YOU! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I am, unfortunately, not the one to help you. I can't resist those shops either or any of the online yarn shops.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe we need a 12-step program!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I would be of no help to anyone...we're going to have to build a new room just to store my stash!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Maybe we need a 12-step program!


I think you might have missed this one.

I posted this some time back but I think it bears repeating... I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

I just "steeled" myself so I wouldn't order from WEBS on their last ad this morning! Wow, temptation! But then I think my drawers are all full with yarn, and there is an order (or two) on the way as I write this! It's an amazing addiction!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Why in the world would you want a friend to stop you? A real friend would not only go with you but lend you her credit card.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

I picked up some wool the other day in a shop and luckily there wasn't enough money in my purse. It is a good job I didn't have a friend with me to lend me some money. I have enough wool already, with loads of unmade ideas.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

dhdehamer said:


> Teda said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.
> ...


Me neither!! No willpower.


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

PH, pick me, pick me!


jbandsma said:


> Why in the world would you want a friend to stop you? A real friend would not only go with you but lend you her credit card.


 :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Why in the world would you want a friend to stop you? A real friend would not only go with you but lend you her credit card.


LOL! Loved this comment! So true! Wanna come shopping with me??
Vicki


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

I am sitting here at my computer kicking bags under neath the table which are full of wool. I have bags in the loft which are full of wool. I have a selection of knitted baby things on the table waiting to be packed up for the bazaar. I have all sorts of knitting equipment around me. I have two big binders full of patterns. Everything I am looking at around me is about knitting and I keep telling myself - NO MORE! but you've all made me feel much better since reading your comments. I would like to know if any of you ladies have more than one thing on the needles at a time? and if you chop and change or just stick to the one thing?


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

Ditto and Amen, too!


PaKnitter said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > I look at it this way. It's cheaper than liquor. It's cheaper than drugs and not illegal. lol It keeps you busy and out of trouble. If you're really feeling guilty about your stash, knit some hats and mittens for the poor, use up your stash productively, and help someone else out while you're at it. This makes good mindless knitting projects while you're watching television.
> ...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Can you all imagine the dilemma I faced when I left New Zealand 8years ago to come to USA, I had for many years gathered the most amazing collection of Knitting patterns(yes I had a big cupboard full out in my Garage) and I knew exactly every pattern too lol.
> I had also in my collection over the years 3 large cane baskets,I referred to as my Wool baskets,my treasures!!
> I had Knitting needles in every size,all the different little gadgets we gather up over the years for our Knitting, and I had to leave it all behind.
> I managed to bring my treasured Mohair wool,and 2 pair of my favourite Knitting needles, and 4 Knitting Patterns. I still think of all my fantastic Knitting patterns I left behind,and hope the lady who bought my house(yes she told me she knitted) treasures them all,when I think now I must have had several dollars of patterns I left behind,many had been my Mums from the 40s right up to the present, MEMORIES!!!


Oh dear. That is a horror story to me. 
I have packed my yarn and needles and patterns with me every time I moved. I did not have a lot when I moved to Canada from England though. Half way round the world may make me think twice but it would break my heart to lose all my stash and patterns that I have collected over the last 50 years. I will probably have nightmares tonight. :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Too much yarn??? That's like saying "too much money." Now do you ANYbody who has too much money???


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Warm hugs kusum, we know how it is.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Can you all imagine the dilemma I faced when I left New Zealand 8years ago to come to USA, I had for many years gathered the most amazing collection of Knitting patterns(yes I had a big cupboard full out in my Garage) and I knew exactly every pattern too lol.
> I had also in my collection over the years 3 large cane baskets,I referred to as my Wool baskets,my treasures!!
> I had Knitting needles in every size,all the different little gadgets we gather up over the years for our Knitting, and I had to leave it all behind.
> I managed to bring my treasured Mohair wool,and 2 pair of my favourite Knitting needles, and 4 Knitting Patterns. I still think of all my fantastic Knitting patterns I left behind,and hope the lady who bought my house(yes she told me she knitted) treasures them all,when I think now I must have had several dollars of patterns I left behind,many had been my Mums from the 40s right up to the present, MEMORIES!!!


That is so sad.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

c2cAROL said:


> At least you know how to knit, I am just learning, and already have to much yarn, cause "I'm a gonna", make that pattern some day,ha!I started with a small bag sitting by the sofa, well, now it has moved into a large tote,w/ lid.
> Wish I could come visit your yarn shop, oh, wait, did I just say that.Re-thinking................ yes, I wanna visit.


In my secret heart of hearts I think I'm waiting for just a friend like you to visit.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> Too much yarn??? That's like saying "too much money." Now do you ANYbody who has too much money???


Noooo, does that mean what I think it does?


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Evel said:


> NEVER!!!! go shopping alone. "Friends don't let friends go into wool shops" You need counseling on addiction to wool. It is a very serious disablity, that can be controlled with Wine, or Chocolate. This is serious get help. Join a group (preferably drinkers) And Never go shopping without a friend, at least the friend can keep you purchases to a minimum, because you have to buy lunch and pay for the wine. hahahahhaahahaha


It makes sense. however , I am also seriously addicted to chocolates and wine, so your suggestion is doubly welcome.


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

+I went and checked out the website a little, just for giggles, and it is pretty cute! I emailed the link to my dad; who just celebrated 24 years uf continuous sobriety!!!; and he lol!


tamays said:


> I posted this some time back but I think it bears repeating... I hear tell that there's a 12 stitch, I mean step program to help with this knitting addiction. But it's not easy, after you cast on, I mean begin, you have to follow through and make sure that you complete each row, I mean session. For some of us it's a life long process where we might need the support of others until we finally bind off. Thank God I have this forum as my support buddy.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

I do still fret about my lovely Patterns,especially when I see the prices they are,and most of mine are not available today, you knitters would have gone berserk lol

I download patterns off the Net,but is just not the same,I had beautiful knitting books of just gorgeous patterns, as I said I had gathered patterns since I was a little girl,and my Mum had lots of lovely patterns I inherited from her.
I did store my bag of Knitting needles at my sister's and I will definitely stuff them in my bag next time I go home.

Anyway we all do stuff we regret and leaving all those 100s of fantastic knitting patterns behind for a total stranger was quite ridiculous lol she probably sold them and made a few dollars, I see on Ebay the price people are paying for copies,and I had the lot,you name it and I probably had it, amazing baby patterns, kids patterns omg I am starting to convulse now thinking about them all.

Do you watch the Rugby, lol New Zealand play the Finals this weekend against France..so I am all excited about that lol if you are a Rugby lover like us Kiwi's you will understand, my homeland New Zealand are the Hosts for the World Rugby Cup..and for us to be in the Finals, the whole country is on such a high..GO NEW ZEALAND lol


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats when its very dangerous to have a credit card..!!!


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Thats when its very dangerous to have a credit card..!!!


Awww NO NO Penny,I have never had a Credit Card and don't even want one, I can get myself into enough trouble without a Credit Card!!


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

sorry i'm no help on this. my best friend (hubby) incourges me to take advantage of " any" yarn sales, and even keeps building me more cabinets for it.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

I quite like that new wool called Chroma think it is..multi colours, looks very nice,has anyone tried this wool please, I would like to make a little cape I got the Pattern online to make for myself,and Chroma looks the perfect wool ,so if anyone has tried it would appreciate what you think please?


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

I always say that shopping for yarn and knitting is waaay cheaper than therapy. My husband says it keeps off the streets and out of cheap bars. I do knit a lot for charity to keep my guilt level down a bit.


----------



## honeybun3403 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, quit yer bitchin'! We are lucky we have a great habit. My poor mother collects windmills. (Don Quixote move over...lol) I find it's alittle like Christmas every time I go through my stash. I keep finding yarn I've forgotten I had and I am enthused all over again.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

A girlfriend and myself are off to Victoria tomorrow, and she has said to me, NO WOOL SHOPS, she crochets and I knit, her stash is bigger than mine, and mine is about 7 bins, so will we pass on the wool shops, we'll see...
We all have too much yarn, its part of our hobby.
But how about going on holidays in P.V. Mexico and finding a shop that sells baby buttons, and I make baby sweaters, so came home with over 350 of the cutest buttons you ever saw,frogs, butterflies, kittens, teddys.
You never know what you might need down the road, take care ladies and happy knitting.
Sue


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


 A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones 
that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of 
yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the 
pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering 
syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.

Sound tests have also revealed that these yarns emit a very 
high-pitched sound heard only by a select few, known as stitchers. 
When played backward, the sounds are heard as chants...'Buy me! Knit 
me!' Furthermore, pheromones seem to cause a pathological need to 
secret the yarn purchases away when one takes them home and blend them 
into the existing stash. When asked by a significant other if the yarn 
is new, the reply is, "oh, I've had it for a while!"

In order to overcome the so-called feeding frenzy effect that these 
yarns cause, one must wear a face mask when entering a storage 
facility, and use ear plugs to avoid being pulled into their grip. It 
is also beneficial to enter these storage facilities without the presence of cash or credit cards.

Sad to say, the addictive qualities of this compulsive behavior are 
cumulative, and are ameliorated only by the purchase of more and more 
and more yarns.

No cure is known at this time. :shock:


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

honeybun3403 said:


> Oh, quit yer bitchin'! We are lucky we have a great habit. My poor mother collects windmills. (Don Quixote move over...lol) I find it's alittle like Christmas every time I go through my stash. I keep finding yarn I've forgotten I had and I am enthused all over again.


lol windmills..what the heck does she do with bloody windmills lol


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> A girlfriend and myself are off to Victoria tomorrow, and she has said to me, NO WOOL SHOPS, she crochets and I knit, her stash is bigger than mine, and mine is about 7 bins, so will we pass on the wool shops, we'll see...
> We all have too much yarn, its part of our hobby.
> But how about going on holidays in P.V. Mexico and finding a shop that sells baby buttons, and I make baby sweaters, so came home with over 350 of the cutest buttons you ever saw,frogs, butterflies, kittens, teddys.
> You never know what you might need down the road, take care ladies and happy knitting.
> Sue


Wish I could come with you Sue..awwww sounds fun girl


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Teda said:


> I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.


Teda, I wish I had your self discipline...I just ordered more yarn from Herschners this a.m., but you know if you are wanting to "have it on hand" and the price is $1.49....who's going to let that pass by????? LOL ;-)


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

As a recovered "fabriholic", I would say, "Just don't go there!" One thing to keep in mind is that there will always be yarn (prettier/better as time goes on) and there will always be sales.

Use up what you have and then just work on one or two projects at a time until they're finished.


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


I understand, but I don't ever want to stop!!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

honeybun3403 said:


> Oh, quit yer bitchin'! We are lucky we have a great habit. My poor mother collects windmills. (Don Quixote move over...lol) I find it's alittle like Christmas every time I go through my stash. I keep finding yarn I've forgotten I had and I am enthused all over again.


My wife will sometimes put almond windmill cookies in with my lunch, I always wonder if I should bake some Don Quixote cookies to go with them. I think they would be cute, but I'm betting not too many people would get the reference. 

Tom.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


Are you able to get the same sorts of yarns that we get--and talk about--or do you find that you have much more of a variety? I would LOVE to go to a yarn store with you and see the kinds of yarns that you see. What are some of your favorites?

Hazel


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

tamays said:


> honeybun3403 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, quit yer bitchin'! We are lucky we have a great habit. My poor mother collects windmills. (Don Quixote move over...lol) I find it's alittle like Christmas every time I go through my stash. I keep finding yarn I've forgotten I had and I am enthused all over again.
> ...


I love cookies no matter what shape they are... :lol: 
I like the windmill cookies too, but Don Quixote sounds interesting. He would be mounted of course complete with lance right?

I once made the word quixotic on scrabble and got mega points - so Don Quixote is always dear to my heart.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I am sorry I can't help you either. Trust me this is not the worst thing that ever happened to you.... running out of yarn? that would be a terrible , unthinkable thing!!!


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think this is very normal and I understand completely. Happy knitting..........Pat38


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I figure that there are far worse things to be addicted to than yarn. At least, that's one of my justifications for my stash.  

Hazel


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> As a recovered "fabriholic", I would say, "Just don't go there!" One thing to keep in mind is that there will always be yarn (prettier/better as time goes on) and there will always be sales.


I agree with the statement that there will always be prettier/better yarns because I have been upset more than once when I have bought yarn that I loved and then I get the new Knitpicks or Herrschners, or Mary Maxim or Patternworks magazines and there they have it, new, better, prettier yarn than I just bought. :-(  :lol:

That's OK, I will make what I bought the yarn for and then buy some better/prettier yarn later.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

Mom and my Mother-in-law used to say "If you don't put things away you won't have anything when the snow blows". They were talking about canning, however, spinning and knitting supplies fall under the same rule. I have purchased metal cabinets with doors to put my spinning fiber and yarn in. Yarn and fiber don't eat anything, so I have what I need when the snow blows. I am getting to be a needleholic too. There are worse things! : )


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

This is just so perfect!! I had a good chuckle at this one thanks for posting!! I love a good laugh!! Hahahahahah!!



tamays said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we need a 12-step program!
> ...


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Kusam, it's delightful to hear some one enjoy going into wool shops and crafting. We are all bitten by the bug and uncureable crazies when it comes to crafting with yarn. I love to go to these places and know your enjoyment!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The ad that just showed up on my screen--right in the midst of this topic--reads: "Drug and Alcohol Rehab. Affordable Leading Residential Rehab. Non-12 Step Program. www.StGregoryCtr.com" Do you think they're trying to tell us something? ;-}

Hazel


----------



## sheoguey (May 12, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


Um... I think you're asking the wrong people, if you *really* want to resist! ROFL


----------



## CurleyQ (Feb 1, 2011)

Ever wonder what the dollar value of your stash is?
Years ago when I was into every craft under the sun I would keep a tab of craft costs - just one column. When I gave a handmade gift I'd deduct a fair amount from the tally. Well, it went up faster than it went down - no surprise!
I got to $500 so fast my head spun - hey, those bits and pieces add up! No longer keep a tab, I just joyfully give away whatever I can from my craft room to whomever needs it - especially for youth or church groups.

PS I don't drink either. Keeping my hands busy keeps me from eating.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it the beauty of the yarn or the knitting? Is it the creation of the project or the materials? Use some of that creativity to use up that stash before it goes out of style. And then, you can refill slowly as you go along. Am I a killjoy? Probably, but then I have only 7 tubs of yarn, most of it for my ongoing charity knitting. I don't buy much else in advance anymore as everyone I know has something from me now. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL... You are a Good Girl!!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gosh.. That sounds Perfect But CAN I Do IT ????


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL..LOL..
Did you just make that up??? Its absolutely True!!!! Ha !!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I figure that it gives me incentive to live to be at least 110... Just so I can use up "some" of my stash!!!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> The ad that just showed up on my screen--right in the midst of this topic--reads: "Drug and Alcohol Rehab. Affordable Leading Residential Rehab. Non-12 Step Program. www.StGregoryCtr.com" Do you think they're trying to tell us something? ;-}
> 
> Hazel


For me, a 12 step program for yarn would be being 12 steps closer to the yarn aisle.


----------



## Cherrybkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol


----------



## hari (Sep 27, 2011)

I like Cindy M's response. That is a wonderful guilt-free way to use your yarn. You could also buy one of those pre-paid debit cards. If you only put $20 per month on it and only spend that amount perhaps that will work. Hmmm, I should follow my own advice. Hee hee hee!


----------



## cakewalk2214 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! This just happened to me today! I stopped in to pick up some yarn that I had on order for a Christmas gift, and everywhere I turned I was going "ooooh! Look at that!" Ended up leaving with quite a large bag, and many dollars poorer!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Stashers anonymous maybe? But every bone in my body would be broken from repeated falls off of the wagon. Means medical expenses and psychotherapy charges far in excess of any yarn investment expenses. That means it's cheaper to buy yarn then to not buy it. And, you make useful and beautiful projects from it and help employment. There are many more and better reasons to stash, than not.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I spin my own yarn and I still can't resist the urge to check out a yarn shop. <laugh>


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, you could buy your yarn online...oh, wait you want to stop buying yarn? I think you are talking to the wrong crowd. My house is full of yarn. I have to step around my project bags to get to my chair in the living room. I went to a business show yesterday and was thrilled because many of the booths gave away tote bags (perfect for project bags!) I think I just need to knit faster so that I can use up all the yarn, but then I guess I would just buy more.

Good luck!


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

tamays said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we need a 12-step program!
> ...


My name is Sheena, and I am knitaholic.....just spent another £50 on yarns from the internet, and I know very well that I have ongoing projects that will take me until January!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Well done...my latest addiction is buying patterns online not the free ones... I will never have enough time to knit them all. I just love collecting. OH MY !!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Sheena said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


Which year will that January be in... :lol: :lol: 
I have enough yarn and patterns to last my lifetime and probably my grand daughter's life time too. I do hope she learns to knit/crochet. No sign yet.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have had this struggle and now I am staying out of the LYS 
( local yarn store). At the moment I am knitting from my stash and trying to use it all up. I don't think I will need any more yarn for a while. Sometimes I get overwhelmed when I look at all the yarn. Just keep talking to yourself. If you have to go to the LYS only buy what you went there for. It's hard but you can do it.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

So, that's what it is. Since the month I joined this forum I bought more yarns than I did for years and still looking for some more !
It is contagious and very addictive. Just love it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> franogram said:
> 
> 
> > Don't look at me - I have run out of places to store my yarn AND PRINTED PATTERNS!!
> ...


Ooooooooo, 3 terrabytes! Do you have an exernal hard drive? How does one gain so much storage space? Oooooooooooo!


----------



## pandorra7 (Oct 20, 2011)

Start sewing! That way you'll go and spend your money at fabric stores and you'll have solved the problem of the pesky yarn-stores.

:-D


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


 :lol: I too do the same thing and I don't want anyone to stop me. I do, however, have a limited income and don't go overboard. I usually have a pattern in mind to make and only get what is needed for that pattern, sometimes it takes a week or two to get all the yarn, but in the end is worth it. Good luck and don't stay out of the shop, but use common sense when buying the yarn.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

evesch said:


> kusumbudhwar said:
> 
> 
> > I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> ...


I carn't help you. I'm waiting on an order from the factory to arrived. Me I don't justify my stash I just enjoy it. I finished 2 projects. Then a factory had a sale of cheap wool. So gues what I bought more. So I'm no help at all.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

franogram said:


> Don't look at me - I have run out of places to store my yarn AND PRINTED PATTERNS!!


Ditto the above  :shock: :roll: :shock:

Pam


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

It won't help! There are no yarn shops near me and I just shop online. I should open my own yarn shop. i certainly have enough stock.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

kerrn said:


> I would go some where else where that shop isn t. Maybe next town. ha ha.


She might find a better one

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> franogram said:
> 
> 
> > Don't look at me - I have run out of places to store my yarn AND PRINTED PATTERNS!!
> ...


It's not a bad place to be :thumbup:

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> All I can say is you've come to the wrong place for help


Oh my

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pam


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

I went into Lincraft to find a pattern no pattern but came out with 8 balls of baby wool, which i was not going to buy join the club we are all the same.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Maybe we need a 12-step program!


That's our diagnosis

:lol: :lol:

Pam


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm pretty computer literate, but not great at organizing on the computer (or in general). So do you scan patterns? and how do you use terrabytes of storage and what are terrabytes???


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I so agree with Jbadsma that a good friend would go with you, encourage you and yes, lend you her credit card. Have fun.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

clayk said:


> sorry i'm no help on this. my best friend (hubby) incourges me to take advantage of " any" yarn sales, and even keeps building me more cabinets for it.


Awh bless his cotton socks. I shall award him the C.D.M. he deserves it. :thumbup:

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

1KraftyKraut said:


> kusumbudhwar said:
> 
> 
> > I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> ...


Love it :thumbup:

No rush for a cure please  :lol: :lol:

pam


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > honeybun3403 said:
> ...


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

A little something to cheer you up: Judy from VA

A highway patrolman pulled alongside a speeding car on the freeway. Glancing at the car, he was astounded to see that the blonde behind the wheel was knitting! 

Realizing that she was oblivious to his flashing lights and siren, the trooper cranked down his window, turned on his bullhorn and yelled, 'PULL OVER!' 

'NO!' the blonde yelled back, 'IT'S A SCARF!'


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

jdb said:


> A little something to cheer you up: Judy from VA
> 
> A highway patrolman pulled alongside a speeding car on the freeway. Glancing at the car, he was astounded to see that the blonde behind the wheel was knitting!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> jdb said:
> 
> 
> > A little something to cheer you up: Judy from VA
> ...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i need to buy some wool yarn too.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I think this one is the funniest one!  ...Thanks so much for saying this, I had a good chuckle among a tiring day of trying to pack the truck for the long drive to the Michigan wool show, and the usual bus loads of kids to and from school. :lol: 



tamays said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we need a 12-step program!
> ...


----------



## ccindy (Jun 18, 2011)

I must be different somehow. I just started knitting and crocheting after a few years of doing either. I was quite good at it in the 1980's and could make a sweater etc. 
Now I have to learn some techniques all over again like reading a pattern and doing easy projects so I don't get discouraged. So I bought some yarn to make some Xmas gifts and that is it. I can look say at walmart and not buy anything so I do have good self control. The lys are wonderful in Portland but way too expensive so I never go there. I also have no credit card and don't order off the 
internet so this isn't a problem for me. I don't like being overwhelmed with too much so I restrain myself from getting to much or I go into worryland and end up frustrated and not doing anything. I enjoy looking at things others have made and hopefully will get to their experience someday. 
Doing easy stuff gives me the confidence to do harder stuff as time goes on. Also I try not to put a deadline on the 
item when it has to be done because then I stress out about it being done on time. So this a whole new adventure for me 
and I want to enjoy it not drive myself crazy lol. This is just my way of doing things and everybody is different. 
I don't have knitting friends to go to shops with so this makes it easier also. I don't have tons of space for stuff 
either to store the yarn away so this helps. lol

Cindy


----------



## kat the potter (Mar 28, 2011)

I made a rule for myself. If I don't have a pattern and know the gauge and how much I need, I don't buy it. Unless.....I see some really great yarn I can use for a pair of fingerless gloves or scarf. That way, I at least don't buy massive quantities on impulse.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

What kind of a friend is that?


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

To add to my last message, knitting and buying yarn is a lot less expensive than seeing a therapist.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Plus we can knit and crochet in the comfort of our own homes. Therapists want us to come and warm their couches. My couch is very comfy and it's in my own precious house. The therapist might frown if I bring my knitting project with me. There are all kinds of reasons to choose knitting or crafting of any persuasion over therapy. Am I right!?


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

This topic is the most fun I've had in a while. I've been giggling quite a lot.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

dingo said:


> To add to my last message, knitting and buying yarn is a lot less expensive than seeing a therapist.


Amen to that, and much more effective as well. My therapist only lightened my wallet, no help at all for anything else. Knitting and a trip to the yarn shop makes me feel so good I no longer need a therapist. As you said, much less expensive and a lot more fun. Maybe we should send congress on a shopping trip before each session. Everyone would be happier and it would be one way to stimulate the economy. A knitting project to work on would also be a big help and perhaps encorage across-the-aisle interactions (hopefully of the friendly kind or we'd have to take away their needles and scissors)
p.s. A trip to the shoe store works pretty well too.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Nope...don't look at me. This is a great addiction and I'd hate someone to stop me. It's better than a candy shop


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Why in the world would you want a friend to stop you? A real friend would not only go with you but lend you her credit card.


LOL! I was going to say, you won't find that kind of friend here!!!! LOL!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Enjoy all your new yarn, and be happy creating lovely things.
Judy


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe you could try the "take a picture of it" technique. i.e., if you just love an old piece of clothing, never going to wear it really, favorite old sweater/friend--take a picture, give it away. Take some pictures of the yarn, if in fact you have to have it, go back, maybe you will find a newer, never seenbefore, yarn will be better. I do that in stores, love one yarn, leave, go back on a different day and am attracted to another. Mood swings?


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I have just learned this is a worldwide problem! My friend and I have a pact. She can't buy any more yarn and I can't go to a fabric shop OR a yarn shop. We've had this pact for about a year now . . . she goes by herself and comes home with beautiful yarn and I go by myself and come home with fabric -- doesn't work unless we are together. Darn Yarn . . .


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I look at it this way. It's cheaper than liquor. It's cheaper than drugs and not illegal. lol It keeps you busy and out of trouble. If you're really feeling guilty about your stash, knit some hats and mittens for the poor, use up your stash productively, and help someone else out while you're at it. This makes good mindless knitting projects while you're watching television.


oh I am not so sure that it's cheaper than liquor, but it is legal.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Plague said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > I look at it this way. It's cheaper than liquor. It's cheaper than drugs and not illegal. lol It keeps you busy and out of trouble. If you're really feeling guilty about your stash, knit some hats and mittens for the poor, use up your stash productively, and help someone else out while you're at it. This makes good mindless knitting projects while you're watching television.
> ...


It could also be argued that there is no 'morning after the night before' with yarn. That is a good thing.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

So very sad.... I am not able to wear wool. It causes me to itch. not that that keeps me from the yarn shops...... I can knit with it and there are other yarns.... but nothing is as beautiful as the wool yarns. very sad...


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Krissyb1 said:


> You ladies are all too funny! I have the same problem as all of you. I wonder if you put all of the stash of all of us together how many skeins of yarn there would be. I don't even want to think about how many I have in my stash. In fact, I've been thinking about giving a lot of it to a group that knits for charity. Seems that would free up space to add more to the stash, don't you think? LOL


Now there is a thought. We probably would run out of numbers trying to count all the yarn we have collectively.

:thumbup:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not going to live long enough to knit all the yarn on hand. Which doesn't mean I am going to quit buying more.
If that is my worst addiction I don't see any reason not to indulge it. But I really must put the yarn in my will.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I think you have come to the wrong place for that kind of friend. We're all fiber addicts.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

You won't get any "stoppers" on this site. We are all guilty "stashaholics." Good luck with that request.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

franogram said:


> Don't look at me - I have run out of places to store my yarn AND PRINTED PATTERNS!!


same problem with me.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to have quite a stash of Fabrics(for quilting)and then I sold half of it to friends and bought myself a New Sewing Machine. All I've done is trade addictions by becoming a knitter. Our LYS has quite a bit of their yarns on for 50-90% OFF right now. Being determined to avoid buying more yarn, I decided to 'Not Go There' and stopped at the Casino instead...where I promptly won over $200....and THEN I went back to the LYS. My name is Margaret and I am addicted to yarn, fabric, chocolate and good coffee...........


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do not think you will find any friends here. We would be your enemy for life. Every time you would go near a wool shop we would push you inside and lock the doors and help you spend your money. :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just have fun, life is too short not to do what you enjoy doing. I have to keep extra ink on hand for my printer so I can print the pattern that I want.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I need a friend to keep me out of material shops. I am a shocka. No control.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am not going to live long enough to knit all the yarn on hand. Which doesn't mean I am going to quit buying more.
> If that is my worst addiction I don't see any reason not to indulge it. But I really must put the yarn in my will.


(I think that I am older than you) but please will your yarn to me!!!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

missylam said:


> Just have fun, life is too short not to do what you enjoy doing. I have to keep extra ink on hand for my printer so I can print the pattern that I want.


so true. I've been looking at and printing out patterns all day.(I finished a project last night).


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

1KraftyKraut said:


> kusumbudhwar said:
> 
> 
> > I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> ...


You have explained it very clearly. I'll live with my addiction until a cure is found. Thanks


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

maggieme said:


> I used to have quite a stash of Fabrics(for quilting)and then I sold half of it to friends and bought myself a New Sewing Machine. All I've done is trade addictions by becoming a knitter. Our LYS has quite a bit of their yarns on for 50-90% OFF right now. Being determined to avoid buying more yarn, I decided to 'Not Go There' and stopped at the Casino instead...where I promptly won over $200....and THEN I went back to the LYS. My name is Margaret and I am addicted to yarn, fabric, chocolate and good coffee...........


My kind of person


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

Cindy, I have one sheltie and one corgi. I love my little old man. Tucker is 14 years old and still pretty much the boss of the pack. He's been my heart since I brought him home. It's fun to see a corgi on this site.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Why on earth would you want to be friendless !!!!!!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

I have two large chests full of upholstry material, the materials in there are delicious.I am thinking of making Knitting bags (have been thinking about it for a long time) but where will I stash them away.And then there is the dress materials !!!! Do I need help?


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried to explain my yarn stash to my husband. He fondled a ball of yarn that my friend had brought me from Belguim, "what you making out of this?" Me, "don't know, it hasn't spoken to my yet." Husband, "looks like you need a yarn whisperer." UGH!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I say celebrate that we can afford to indulge. Knit on my KP buddies.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, it gets you off the streets....


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

You know, reading through this thread has re-energized my commitment about NOT adding to my stash for a while. 

I DO have a problem and it is becoming more noticeable as the stash has begun creeping out of it's designated storage zone and into other areas of the home.

I have MORE than enough yarn to knit for the next ten years and enough patterns and books to keep me occupied well into my 90s. ENOUGH. I am going to just sit back and enjoy the knitting for a while. As has been said...there will ALWAYS be sales, and there will ALWAYS be new yarns (I mean barring any apocalyptic sheep related disasters). I can do this.

Dee


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

Where would our LYS be without stashers? hehee
Also, the Internet is NOT our friend-it makes it sooooo much easier to "find one more yarn." As for those thinking they will stop buying "when the snow blows"-no worry now, just crank up the computer! 
A few years ago, a spinner told me she had Sable. I asked, where did she get that to spin with ? "OH, NO, I mean S.A.B.L.E. which stands for Stash Aquired Beyond Life Expectancy"!! We all need to find another knitter to will our yarns to!
Of course, at my house, it would be nice if I only had SABLE for yarn....


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm no help to you, I also need a friend to talk me out of going into wool shops. Such temptation.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

ilove the idea "who ever dies with the most yarn wins" u get my vote. lol


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Now... About that ReALLY!!!
What happens to all our Stash when we die??? I think there should be a place to leave it to for fellow knitters to be able to use...

Maybe a place called.....
Donated Stash from Knitters Past!!!! or something??


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Amen to that!!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good Luck!!! LOL


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Now... About that ReALLY!!!
> What happens to all our Stash when we die??? I think there should be a place to leave it to for fellow knitters to be able to use...
> 
> Maybe a place called.....
> Donated Stash from Knitters Past!!!! or something??


my mom and i go to a lot of garage sales and estate auctions i get a lot of knitters and fiber artist material from them. we just went to one and i got three bags of this one ladies stash. looking at some of the examples of some of the unfinished stuff out of the stash she was extremely good. god rest her sole i hope she has found a nice quiet place to knit in the afterlife.
i think it would be cool if there was a clearing house were people can send yarn to trade.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to leave money and check book in the car when I go into the store. Then I make notes of the great buys and go home. If I still want it, I go back in a few days. Usually I loose the urge during those few days. A lady I know goes home with purchases but returns it the next day.i would be embarrassed but it is smart. I just bought 4 skeins and have no idea how to find time to make the project the yarn is intended for. Use the twelve Alanon steps. Find a shoppers anonymous meeting.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

lmludo said:


> You are just part of the club..."Whoever dies with the most yarn, wins...."


My husband would kill me first, but I would love to be in the running!! Yarn, books and office supplies are my down fall. I have 4 pens and 3 pencils in my bag with my knitting to help me keep track of where I am in a pattern...


----------



## Barbrt128 (Aug 14, 2011)

It's so great to know that there are others out there in the world who are just like me! Non-knitters/crocheters just don't understand. But my yarn and my hobby makes me happy! So there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

Just think how much yarn is out there, colors and blends and uses.....have we really even begun to scratch the surface of owning lots of yarn? In comparison to what I could get my hands on I'm not even close. So I figure it could be alot worse.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

No help needed. Just carry on buying yarn, dress materials then I want feel so bad. We have to have some vices!


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

I think a lot of it ends up in Save the children shops and Oxfam, because that's where I sometime look for wool. I was looking for more crochet hooks last year and went round the second hand shops and they told me health and safety stopped them selling knitting needles because they were dangerous. Do you think they mean because we are hooked!!


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

Stash From The Passed!
Ooops... that wouldn't go over so well with the relatives. 
:wink: 
I usually find those at garage sales. Just have to make sure there's no mothball, cat, dust, smoke or mold smells to it. If it's clean, it's got possibilities.
One time I came across some Icelandic Lopi yarn. Had a blast with it once I figured out what to do with it.
Well, I won't talk anyone out of their passion. If you want to go shop for wool, I'll be right beside you. HOWEVER, if you need to be knitting from your stash (best way I know to stay out of the yarn shoppes), I'd love to encourage you. 
I have a Use It Or Lose It policy in my home. I expect any supplies to have regular turn-over. If not, slow down on the acquiring part of the cycle until I can catch up.
Sometimes that takes some research -for the right pattern (or in the case of food, the right recipe-menu). It's usually well worth it. If you have a SuperStash, and probably could compete for the World's Record of yarn in one house, Print up the award, and then go for the next stage: see what you can come up with. There are some awesome patterns out there with demands for lots of yarn. You're in a great situation to try some of them. Long lacey duster jackets, prayer shawls or afghans or the heirloom variety. Only you know what you'd love to make. Little kid things are fun too, but they don't take much yarn. Great for the small batches of yarn, though and using up odds & ends. Oh, and maybe you could teach some of the older grandkids, and supply them yourself.  That'll be a memory for a lifetime for both of you. The sky's the limit.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Barbara O said:


> No help needed. Just carry on buying yarn, dress materials then I want feel so bad. We have to have some vices!


OK. I bow to superior thinking


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Could the difference between a hoarder and a collector be that a collector knows how to knit, crochet, sew, and be crafty but a hoarder does NOT! . .  I'm sure the knitter's police will pull me over one day when I'm going home with my supplies and say "mam, you are over you limit. This station wagon isn't meant to carry this much. May I see your receipts? ". I'll call hub from the poky and say " can't cook tonight dear. I'll be knitting in jail. Sorry" he'll know om not sorry at all.


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Teda said:


> I think that you might ask yourself if you have enough yarn at home already to complete at least 3 projects and then when the urge to buy more yarn comes to mind just remind yourself that you already have enough and go about your way making your projects. It works for me.


I'm afraid that doesn't work for me, either. I have enough yarn to do fifty projects, and yet the one I find to work on never calls for the type or color I have on hand. 
I couldn't be that friend, I'd want to join you "just to look", then we'd both be exiting with armloads! 
:roll:


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I would not fill my glass until it pours over the sides, I would not fill my plate with more than I could eat. It is better for me to leave an empty space in my live where it can be filled and fulfilled with love. But, that's just me. When I have too much in my life I pass it on to others, after all knitting is a lot like love, it warms more when it is shared with others.

Peace.

Tom.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

tamays said:


> I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I would not fill my glass until it pours over the sides, I would not fill my plate with more than I could eat. It is better for me to leave an empty space in my live where it can be filled and fulfilled with love. But, that's just me. When I have too much in my life I pass it on to others, after all knitting is a lot like love, it warms more when it is shared with others.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Tom.


What a beautiful perspective and manner of communicating it! I'm guilty of compulsive yarn buying and hoarding. Your view of this issue inspires me to change my ways. Thank you so much.

Sue


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

hello from the UK you are so lucky to have woolshops to visit,many years ago there were five woolshops in the town,now we have none.my nearest is nine miles away but twice a year I travel out of town to Knitting and Stitching exhibitions .and,DO I STOCK UP? I certainly do!regards.


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes we used to have a wool shop in Barmouth, now it is just the factory shop with one or two balls.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

What a lovely way of thinking Tom, I share a lot of my needlework, makes me feel good. I do like to make something for me now and them, even if it is a nice scarf.
Happy knitting/crocheting to all.......Judy from VA


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I use the" I already have stacks of yarn, fabric etc. argument with myself. It usually works however when I see some thing really beautiful or a really good deal I lose control fast. I have to plan not to go near the yarn and fabric and I make myself finish the projects I have started before moving on to something else. This
has been a very good rule. I feel good when I finish what I started and I get to use it and have it and get compliments on it.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

My half-humourous suggestion is to buy a knitting machine so you can use the wool up faster, and restrict yourself to buying very good proper wool only.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

tamays said:


> I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I would not fill my glass until it pours over the sides, I would not fill my plate with more than I could eat. It is better for me to leave an empty space in my live where it can be filled and fulfilled with love. But, that's just me. When I have too much in my life I pass it on to others, after all knitting is a lot like love, it warms more when it is shared with others.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Tom.


Tom...Well said!!!! I agree. It took me many years to get to this point. Now I donate and share..no more collecting. I enjoy the space. Thank you for sharing your thought..Judy


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to help either as I would be there with you to buy more wool. I am hopeless at buying wool.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

cablenut said:


> Aw, that's a rough job!
> It's going to take some real effort, from the sound of it. How about trying the way the smokers do, to get free from that habit?
> If you're going into every one you see, try skipping every other time. Then try longer between visits..
> We don't want you to starve your yarn stash!
> ...


These are excellent ideas which I will try also.Here's what I try but
I don't always succeed. I only take in the amount of money I think I could spend and feel successful and I leave all check books and credit cards in the car. Sometimes I just write down the item I want and keep the note until I go back another day. Sometimes I am bad and go out to the car for the payment of something that I feel I can't live without. Bad, bad, bad!

I do well with graphic cues so I picture the poor naked sheered sheep and remind myself if I do not buy the yarn, the sheep owners will not have to sheer the sheep and he/she ( the sheep that is ) will not be bare and cold  Often I say the heck with the sheep, let me at the yarn! I buy with a project in mind but am noted for ufos so there are tote bags with works in progress messing up my home. I see a project, buy the yarn, and begin but then I see another project in a magazine etc and get the yarn and begin etc. etc. Then I switch between projects and feel sad when one is done. I enjoy the process more than the finished product. I wonder if I am odd in that way.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Hey, it gets you off the streets....


Oh my goodness! I love the kitties in your avatar. Did I say that before? So adorable.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

dahnsc said:


> Where would our LYS be without stashers? hehee
> Also, the Internet is NOT our friend-it makes it sooooo much easier to "find one more yarn." As for those thinking they will stop buying "when the snow blows"-no worry now, just crank up the computer!
> A few years ago, a spinner told me she had Sable. I asked, where did she get that to spin with ? "OH, NO, I mean S.A.B.L.E. which stands for Stash Aquired Beyond Life Expectancy"!! We all need to find another knitter to will our yarns to!
> Of course, at my house, it would be nice if I only had SABLE for yarn....


I'm looking for an undertaker who will put my stash next to my coffin and put in my obituary that anyone who comes to my viewing may take from my stash when they leave or they may sit and knit at the viewing. I think I will have lines going out the door and around the corner  and make many people happy from the grave. With my stash gone, hub will be able to walk around and maybe even find a second wife. But he will miss the sound of clicking needles and me saying 'dar n I dropped a stitch' every so often. And he will miss the afghans, and other things I make.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> The friends you find here in Paradise are the kind who would talk you IN to those wool shops!! Lol.


What beautiful children! Lovely photo!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> 1KraftyKraut said:
> 
> 
> > kusumbudhwar said:
> ...


Didn't I read this in Wicopedia?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> Plus we can knit and crochet in the comfort of our own homes. Therapists want us to come and warm their couches. My couch is very comfy and it's in my own precious house. The therapist might frown if I bring my knitting project with me. There are all kinds of reasons to choose knitting or crafting of any persuasion over therapy. Am I right!?


I would only choose a therapist who knitted while I talked about my problem because I would then know they could relate to my problem.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Other than tote bags where do you keep the yarn so it is organized?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I stop in the magazine aisle at the market and I go to book stores and the new beautiful creations they show are awesome! New, gorgeous styles and I even found a booklet in the Michaels that showed a group of snuggles, afghans with sleeves, that look so cuddly. When I finish the lap throw to keep my mon's knees warm in the car, I am making one of those. They take a lot of yarn I think so my stash should go down.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

clayk said:


> sorry i'm no help on this. my best friend (hubby) incourges me to take advantage of " any" yarn sales, and even keeps building me more cabinets for it.


Do not let me near him. I definitely will flirt. My kind of guy. My hub thinks I am overboard and I admit he is correct but why belabor the obvious! Ps this is the only reason I would consider flirting


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I wenht to pick up the rest of my wool from the wool shop on Saturday, (they hold it for you and you have four weeks to take it out - it is a layby, but you actually take out what you need) I also lost my 3 mm (Aus) 10 (UK) addi circ so I bought that to. Lo and Behold there was new wool there, hence I have three more skeins on Layby. They are 100 g skeins.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> I promised my self when I left home this morning that I would not go into the wool shop in Nainital on this trip. But once there invisible strings seem to draw me to it and I return with bags full of yarn of every hue.
> Temptation! Thought I'd make just one little Abigail top for my lil' granddaughter but the combinations were endless and I dithered.... now they are all in my house instead of the shop! Help.


Dear Lady , there is no need to stop , if your brain says you need it , then you NEED it ... of course , you might feel better if you try resisting individual skeins of yarn ... say you have 15 in your cart ... put one back , there you go ... thats one less to fret over


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Funny because when I read this last week I understood but did not know I'd be tempted so soon. I was told about a wool shop at a short distance and went there. Came out with lots of pretty things reading your message and smiling. Guess I'm in the same boat as you and rowing at rapid speed to the next wool store


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I found that I did not even need to leave home to be caught up in the cycle.I was going through my email and would you just know that knit picks was having a cyber Monday yarn sale for three days. All that it took was a click of the mouse and here I am in yarn heaven and trouble again.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

So when are we going? lol  I saw some lamb shanks in the supermarket yesterday. All I could think of was: What a waste of perfectly good wool. Only a knitter could think of something like that.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> So when are we going? lol I saw some lamb shanks in the supermarket yesterday. All I could think of was: What a waste of perfectly good wool. Only a knitter could think of something like that.


Cindy, you win the "First Laugh of the Day" award. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I wish I had someone to go to a yarn store with me. Would be so much fun tempting each other.


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't afford the air fare!! But I would love to shop i n your wool shops.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I would offer to help carry the yarn but my arms wuold be full from the yarn I would have gotten. Can I still be a friend we share yarn together. It will make a lot of great project. Maybe you could knit for charity than noone could complain. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll take the job.
First we go for a cuppa coffee, maybe window shop as we stroll RIGHT INTO THE LYS.
Are you kidding? We are all addicted here. No 12 step program for us just K1P1 and repeat to end of row program.

Come on laugh and knit faster. We are all drowning in yarn.
Linda


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

That really made me laugh Thanks!!


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just left Walmart with out any yarn. My wife had to have some ribbon well that puts me near the yarn and I saw a color i had not seen before and it was all I could do not to buy a couple of skeins. I had to remember that I already had yearn I had forgotten why I bought it.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I may not win but I am sure have fun adding more yarn. I to am addicted and I do not want a cure for this. I just bougth yarn today again. Who ever wins will be knitting with angles as they are lovelyl and soft and make people happy. May we knitters are angles on earth so we can make things for people we love. When you give a gift of knitting you give a piece of you. Share more project, share more wool keep farmers. yarn company workers, and lys going. Yarn may be the solution to get the economy growing. I surely am will to buy more yarn. (Don't tell husband that) happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

If I ever ran out yarn it would be like sucking life from my lungs, armagetin , a horrible nightmare. 
Just the thought makes me need to go feel my stash and of course I must have more. There is never to much yarn.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I am laughing so much I am crying.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

I went to the LYS recently. Said to girlfriend I didn't need any wool. Well 1 hour later I walked out the shop with 35 balls of yarn. So don't ask me to save anyone, I'm the worlds worst. Pug


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree Barbara I would love to go to the LYS with someone who is a knitter like myself and need to be restrained from buying wool, needless to say we would probably spend the money together.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Good idea


Lrushefsky said:


> I would offer to help carry the yarn but my arms wuold be full from the yarn I would have gotten. Can I still be a friend we share yarn together. It will make a lot of great project. Maybe you could knit for charity than noone could complain. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

That's a laugh. when I have friends like that who wants to cut the yarn.


LEE1313 said:


> I'll take the job.
> First we go for a cuppa coffee, maybe window shop as we stroll RIGHT INTO THE LYS.
> Are you kidding? We are all addicted here. No 12 step program for us just K1P1 and repeat to end of row program.
> 
> ...


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

you don't want to talk to me; I would ENcourage you to go and buy all you want. MY rule for me, is that if I can pay for it and not charge it. (I do use my credit card for everything, but knowing that I have the money to pay for it, and I pay my CC every month, every penny.) to this I might add that I don't get miles as some do; I don't travel, so I get a cash back bonus once a year, and I buy something smooshy for myself that I normally would NOT buy, like this year, I bought a skein of qivuit, and made a sweet scarf! How's that for economizing?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

You came to the wrong place for that help. LOL


----------

